# Parc Soleil Orlando



## vetteguy (May 29, 2009)

Hello,
if I remember correctly, Parc Soleil is open now.
Anyone been there already?
I would appreciate if anyone could post some photo's or give any info as I'm going there on July 19th.
Thanks

Daniel


----------



## dvc_john (May 29, 2009)

Checking in later today. Will try to comment sometime after that.


----------



## kckreardon (May 29, 2009)

*Here now*

We are here now.  I plan on posting a review in the next few days.

The resort is more upscale than both others here in Orlando.  The rooms are more refined than Seaworld or Tuscany.  Stainless steel appliances, flat screen TVs in all rooms, wood floors, king size pull out bed, etc.  One thing to note is that the rooms are smaller in size than the other Orlando units if that is important to you.

Views of pool on one side and Disney World on the other.  15 stories tall, top floor is penthouse and you have to have key card to send elevator to that floor.

Restaurant is scheduled to fully open on Saturday.  They have had cold meal menu and free drinks up until today as they await all licenses.  (I believe they received their licenses on Thursday).

Pools are fully open.  Fitness center, deli and activity room are not open as they are in building 2 and it is still being worked on.  They do have some scheduled activities during the day but not nearly as much as Seaworld or I-Drive.

Staff is very helpful and they are still working the kinks out of this brand new facility.
Will post full review by early next week.  I can try to answer any questions.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

I like the name Ruby Lake better.


----------



## ricoba (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for the short review. 

If you are able to post pictures that's always a plus too.


----------



## vetteguy (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for the review.
It's great to know that all pools are open. Kids will be happy :whoopie:


----------



## dvc_john (May 29, 2009)

I'm here now also.

I was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago, but in October they informed me that they would not open in time, and moved my reservation to Tuscany/I-drive, which was fine. 

But I did have a 2 day hole in my travel plans, and was able to book a hilton.com cash reservation for 2 weekend nights in a studio at $81/night. (That price didn't last long on the website lol).

Anyway, when I got here, they upgraded me to 1-br. Nice. I assume it was either Hhonors Diamond or HGVC elite that did it, but I'll take it in either case.

I really like this resort. The pools are great, and the views from the balcony are great. I can see both Epcot and Magic Kingdom. 

My welcome letter called it a 'European styled resort'. It's pretty modern in it's decor.  As stated above, hardwood floors, flat screen tv's, etc.

It also has a 3-floor parking garage, so you don't have to park out in the hot Florida sun if you'd rather not.

Only a couple of minor dislikes:
The dining table seems awkwardly placed. More in the kitchen than it should be, with a gap between the dining table and the living area. And the bathroom has no drawers or cabinets. (I like to keep things generally out of sight in the bathroom.) It does have a huge shower though, and a European styled tub.

Overall, very upscale, and I like it a lot. And, the staff is very good.


----------



## ricoba (May 29, 2009)

What do you think they mean when they refer to it as a European styled resort?


----------



## dvc_john (May 29, 2009)

ricoba said:


> What do you think they mean when they refer to it as a European styled resort?



Not sure. The only thing that seems European to me is the bathtub. And maybe the doors between the living room and the master bedroom. They are French Doors with frosted glass.


----------



## bdj604 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for the updates!


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 13, 2009)

I stayed a couple nights at this new resort last week (Mon. 6/8-Wed. 6/10) in a two bedroom.  I just wanted to add my comments to what has been said (I agree with most).

I reserved two nights in a two bedroom through Open Season, to cap off a long weekend at HGVC SeaWorld in a 3-Bedroom Penthouse.  I had a couple guests leave and I wanted to check out the new place so I decided to move (the additional point savings didn't hurt either ).  The contrast was interesting, as it was my first time staying in a Penthouse at SeaWorld (Wonderful!! I can't wait until they are renovated).

The Parc Soleil is impressive; it has a "real hotel" resort feel to it, mainly because the high-rise setting, beautiful (and air-conditioned!) hallways, and fast-but-whisper quiet elevators.

The units are gorgeously appointed, with nice touches and details (I like the french doors from the bedroom to the living room). The bathtub has a real "wow" factor with no faucet visible; the water drops from the ceiling!  I had a 2-Bedroom lock-off on the 14th floor; there are apparently dedicated 2-Bedrooms as well.

I agree that the dining table is oddly placed, and I don't like the lack of  island or protruding counter; there is a noticeable lack of counter space and the whole kitchen/dining area seems small, almost cramped.

The balcony is extra large (the entire width of the unit) and very nice, but what bothers me (probably the single most annoying design flaw IMHO) is that there is NO door from the bedroom out to the balcony!  Even though the same balcony runs right outside the bedroom window. And to make it even more annoying, the bedroom windows go all the way to the floor and are made to "look" like french doors!  They just don't open!?   

There is only one building open right now, the second looks close to being finished, but is not occupied yet.  In a real surprise, I was amazed to find three floors of indoor parking at the base of each building.  I think this is probably to make sure the horrible parking situation at the Tuscay (I'tnl Drive) property isn't repeated.  While it doesn't appear that there is enough indoor parking for the entire building, combined with the outdoor lots I'm sure there should be enough for all guests when the resort is completed.  Covered parking in the Florida sun is especially nice in the summer months!

Overall, there are seven buildings planned... so this will be a big place!  There is a giant spread of property surrounding the resort as well, I'm guessing there is a plan for some huge shopping/dining/entertainment developement eventually.  I can't wait!

One note about the units which was mentioned several times by the staff (all of whom were very nice): there is NO difference in size between the "Penthouse" units and the other categories; they are only located on the 15th floor.  I had a "standard" 2-Bedroom and it was on the 14th floor!  And it had a nice view of the pool (I might have been upgraded as the resort did not seem full).  So, I wouldn't think the extra point/cost would be worth it at all.

Finally, I wanted to mention one thing that REALLY bothered me (but was not really the fault of the resort).  I had a 2-Bedroom lock-off (units 11417, 11419), and I was disgusted to discover upon walking into the lock-off Studio unit that it had already been *SMOKED* in!!     

I mean, come on!! This place has only been open 2 weeks and someone has the almost incomprehesible inconsideration and gall to ruin one of the studios already with that stench??? As an HGVC owner, it especially angers me.  I could not believe it, and not only was I mad, I was embarassed because I had invited guests who were to stay there.  They said it was fine and did not complain, but I had to fight the urge to request another unit for them.  

Upon check-out, I informed the front desk and they apologized and said they would try to clean out and deodorize the unit.  We both agreed that it was unbelievable and probably an owner/member as well.

Otherwise, it was a nice stay at a great new property and I look forward to going back.


----------



## smshick (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update.

Siao Mei


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 13, 2009)

HGVC gave me an offer--$199 for 4 days/3 nights in a 1-bdrm.  It seemed like a good deal and I was tempted to take it.  But then I remembered 3 years ago I paid only $69 for 4 days/3 night at the new Tuscany resort.


----------



## smshick (Sep 27, 2009)

*3 night 4 day promotion*

I just received a call from HGVC offering me a great deal I couldn't refuse. For just $99 we could stay at a HGVC in Orlando or Las Vegas for 3 nights. It was for a one bedroom and we had a year to book it.  The catch is having to sit for a 50 minute presentation (2 hours for new owners).  I have the salesman's name and number if anyone else wanted to get this deal. Just send me a PM.
We are looking forward to checking out the Parc Soleil next year for a few nights.

Siao Mei


----------



## linsj (Nov 19, 2009)

*Location questions*

Are there restaurants within walking distance?

Is there any public transportation nearby? I never rent a car in Orlando and am spoiled by the I-Drive trolley with stops at the other two HGVC properties. I can't figure out if Parc Soleil is close enough to I-Drive to walk to a stop or not.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2009)

linsj said:


> Are there restaurants within walking distance?
> Is there any public transportation nearby? I never rent a car in Orlando and am spoiled by the I-Drive trolley with stops at the other two HGVC properties. I can't figure out if Parc Soleil is close enough to I-Drive to walk to a stop or not.



Parc Soleil is regretably, close to nothing... 'cept whatever is on-site.
Here's Hilton's hotel-page for Parc Soleil: http://tinyurl.com/y9cl8wp
There's restaurants in the vicinity of Int'l. Drive: http://tinyurl.com/yb6ofns
There's also restaurants near the South end of Palm Parkway & SR 535 (Vineland Rd),
but you really do need a vehicle if you're going off-campus.


----------



## JonathanIT (Nov 19, 2009)

linsj said:


> *I never rent a car in Orlando* and am spoiled by the I-Drive trolley with stops at the other two HGVC properties. I can't figure out if Parc Soleil is close enough to I-Drive to walk to a stop or not.


 

Wow, I am the exact opposite: I would _never_ go to Orlando and not rent a car!  Even staying on Disney property I always have a car. I hate waiting for buses!  And free parking is everywhere in Orlando.  I can't understand how anybody could get along without a car unless on a purely Disney vacation.

But in any case... the new Parc Soleil is the first development in a new area, so there is really nothing within walking distance, unfortunately.  Looks like in the future there will be a large shopping/entertainment complex nearby, but it is still years away from completion.


----------



## linsj (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I'll stick with the I Drive property.


----------



## lvkcwalker (Nov 21, 2009)

We were at Parc Soleil in a Studio for 4 nights last week on Disney side. We went solely for the purpose of using up our Military Salute tickets before they expire and were able to book here to check it out. Studio units are very small but suitable for just the 2 of us. The staff were extremely courteous, meticulous and helpful, the facilities were exceptionally well-cared for. We could see the Epcot fireworks from the large window in our studio unit on the 7th floor. BUT...the water pressure left a lot to be desired. Early morning showers offered lukewarm water at barely a trickle. And after a long day at the Disney Parks on a sunny warm 85 degree day we returned to find NO WATER at all. Guest services said they were sending someone right up to check it out...an hour later someone finally arrived at the room to tell us that the City had trouble with their pumps which sends out a trouble signal to the TS pumps--which automatically shuts them down...but the maintenance workers didn't know that it had happened. "Jorge" had restarted the pumps and then came up to our room to bleed the air from the water lines. We received 2 follow up calls that night to ensure that all was well...and what could they do to make our evening better.  They even sent up "get well" (?) cards with gold foil wrapped chocolate coins attached when we refused their offer of other peace offerings! While we were annoyed at the inconvenience of no water at the time...the staff certainly did their best to quickly repair the problem.

While Parc Soleil is on an isolated section of the roadway at this time...the facilities are wonderful, the garage parking for each building is a nice ammenity, Disney, SeaWorld, Universal etc are fairly close by and their are many restaurants to choose from. We would definitely return here should we return to Orlando.


----------

